# Secret Santa 2019 - thanks, everyone.



## Phil Pascoe (14 Aug 2019)

Before the 2018 thread gets cluttered.


----------



## Jamesc (14 Aug 2019)

Count me in


----------



## Phil Pascoe (14 Aug 2019)

Could I request a minor addition to this, could we ask participants to make sure that their interests in their profile are up to date - James.

I did try to do that last year, but some people seem reluctant to do it, I don't know why.
What I was thinking to do this year is to ask everyone to email me 1/ their name and address, 2/ their user name, 3/their main interests and 4/whether they are left or right handed. If I can keep these seperate to any other correspondence it will mean I can forward them more easily. If you PM me your email I'll reply to it so we both have email addresses. I have to start from scratch as something wiped out my records. Also if you would prefer not to receive gifts from a particular member the draw can easily be wangled. I had the request once last year, although the eventuality didn't arise.


----------



## MikeG. (14 Aug 2019)

Secret Santa in August! Surely there has to be a law against that? :lol:


----------



## Phil Pascoe (14 Aug 2019)

I said Id post in September, but got a reply so I thought rather than run last years into this I'd get my retaliation in first and start another. No one needs hurry.


----------



## SVB (15 Aug 2019)

Yippe - highlight of Xmas for me. 

Yep - count me in again.

Simon


----------



## sunnybob (15 Aug 2019)

MikeG.":1bl321m3 said:


> Secret Santa in August! Surely there has to be a law against that? :lol:


Yup, its same law that bans cadburys cream eggs in january. :shock: 8)


----------



## Phil Pascoe (15 Aug 2019)

There isn't a law that says you have to eat easter eggs in January ........... there isn't one that compels you to read and comment on threads that don't interest you, either.


----------



## Droogs (15 Aug 2019)

count me in


----------



## woodbloke66 (27 Aug 2019)

Out I'm afeard as I'm out the country for most of Nov - Rob


----------



## Escudo (12 Sep 2019)

Thanks Phil for organising this great annual event again.

Please put me on the list.

Cheers, Tony.


----------



## whiskywill (13 Sep 2019)

MikeG.":yvkw6p9m said:


> Secret Santa in August! Surely there has to be a law against that? :lol:



Never too early. My local Co-op is already selling mince pies. Yum!


----------



## Phil Pascoe (1 Oct 2019)

Before we get any further I'll try to simplify things a little from last year. Could I have one email with 
1/ your user name.
2/ your address.
3/ a short idea of your main interests (to save people's having to trawl past posts) and
4/ whether you are right or left handed.

and nothing else. I can then pass the email in its entirety to the Secret Santa without having to rewrite or edit it.

Any other comments, ideas, moans etc. are welcome, but can we please keep them to seperate emails.
Someone last year requested that they weren't drawn to give to another member - it didn't apply, as it happened - but if perchance anyone wishes not to give or receive from a particular person it isn't a big deal as long as I know before the names are drawn.
I aim to get applications in by and draw on 31/10, which gives about six working weeks before last postage - aim for about 10/12. The draw will not depend on an even number, as it will be a round robin - anyone coming late will have to receive from me, and send theirs to whomever I would have sent mine.  

If we could stick to emails, please, rather tham PMs - I find them easier to organise.
As I have gremlins deleting whole random categories of emails in Gmail please use my Sky email address - 
phil.pascoe at sky.com ....... no gaps.  
I apologise to those who sent me this information already, but a gremlin has stolen it - could you send it again? Thanks. If you wish total anonymity feel free to email and not post on the thread that you've entered.


----------



## thetyreman (1 Oct 2019)

I'm in!


----------



## AJB Temple (5 Oct 2019)

I would like to do this but I am not sure what the rules are. Do we buy something or do we have to make something? I suspect most of us have got every tool we are ever likely to need, so I am wondering how we decide what gift to give.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (5 Oct 2019)

Go on you know you want to!
There are no rules, other than 1/ please give something you would be pleased to receive.
Beginners tend to buy rather than make, as they usually (often wrongly) lack confidence, but the thing with buying is to try to give something the recipient no matter how experienced probably wouldn't have justified or bought - as to cost, there is no minimum, just apply rule 1/ .
Have a look through past S/Ss for ideas - there's plenty of food for thought. I have also asked this year that people included when sending me addresses etc. a brief list of their main interests which may give pointers to suitable gifts.
Whether you wish to identify yourself after the event is entirely up to you, but the whole thing is anonymous and drawn blind. (Some such as P. Maddex and RXH are usually identifable, anyway.  ) Lucky people get drawn them.


----------



## AJB Temple (5 Oct 2019)

Thanks Phil. Add me in, I will risk it! Adrian


----------



## Jamesc (6 Oct 2019)

Email Sent

Looking forward to working out what to make


----------



## Phil Pascoe (6 Oct 2019)

Up to six, keep 'em coming. 
and a few more when they send me the required info. For those of you who already have my Gmail address could you please use the Sky address.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (7 Oct 2019)

I have details so far of
James Sc
Droogs
AJB
Garno
Marcross
SVB
Escudo
Rxh
Sheffield Tony
--Tom--
Fitzroy
Andy T
thetyreman
Homers Double
Racers
DiscoStu


----------



## MikeG. (7 Oct 2019)

Still working out if I'll have the time. If I have the time, I have the wood........ :lol:


----------



## Phil Pascoe (8 Oct 2019)

I'm sure you can find time, Mike. Go on, you know you want to!


----------



## Phil Pascoe (12 Oct 2019)

Come on, people. :lol:


----------



## Osvaldd (12 Oct 2019)

what's all this then?


----------



## Phil Pascoe (18 Oct 2019)

Send someone an anonymous Xmas present, and someone else sends you an anonymous Xmas present. Have a look at past years Secret Santas.

Come on people, let's be 'aving you! I hope to be drawing in twelve days.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (20 Oct 2019)

Another twelve or fifteen would be nice.  Don't be shy!


----------



## MikeG. (21 Oct 2019)

I've had a good look at this, and with a garage to build, a staircase to make and fit before christmas, plus a woodburner to fit (along with hearth and flue), I'm simply not going to have time. So, sorry, but I can't join in.


----------



## Racers (22 Oct 2019)

Count me in, I will send an email later.

Pete

p.s. main interests gold bars, supermodels, sports cars.....


----------



## Droogs (22 Oct 2019)

So Pete you want a 24c Airfix MGB


----------



## rxh (23 Oct 2019)

I would like to take part - I have sent an e-mail.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (24 Oct 2019)

Keep 'em coming.


----------



## SVB (26 Oct 2019)

Good to see folks signing up but still room for more!

Phil - when were you planning to do the draw?

BRgds

Simon


----------



## Phil Pascoe (26 Oct 2019)

I was hoping for the end of the month.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (29 Oct 2019)

Come along. Pretty please - I need to get this going.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (30 Oct 2019)

Only half of last year's?


----------



## Steve Maskery (30 Oct 2019)

Count me in, Phil.


----------



## Sheffield Tony (30 Oct 2019)

You know you'll regret it if you don't folks. The one year I missed out on Secret Santa I felt quite left out, looking at the photos thread and not being part of it. Go on, you know it will be the most exciting present under the tree on Christmas day. Comes complete with a free excuse to escape the rellies after lunch and sneak off to the workshop. What more could you hope for :lol: :ho2


----------



## Phil Pascoe (30 Oct 2019)

You're in, Steve. Keep bumping the thread. :lol:


----------



## Phil Pascoe (31 Oct 2019)

bump


----------



## doctor Bob (31 Oct 2019)

Go on then, I'm in. May have to be an old tool, not sure I'll have time to make anything.


----------



## Droogs (31 Oct 2019)

pair me with Bob, i can do with a new kitchen :twisted:


----------



## Phil Pascoe (31 Oct 2019)

You'll be lucky, with me doing the draw. :lol:


----------



## --Tom-- (31 Oct 2019)

Can’t make anything as the workshop isn’t finished, so if it’s ok to buy then count me in.
Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Garno (31 Oct 2019)

phil.p":23snzrsm said:


> You'll be lucky, with me doing the draw. :lol:



Yay!! I'm getting a new kitchen from Doctor Bob as my secret santa


----------



## Fitzroy (1 Nov 2019)

From previous years I’m nervous of the standard I’ll need the live up to! But I’ll do my best, count me in. 

Fitz


----------



## Phil Pascoe (1 Nov 2019)

doctor Bob and anyone else before I draw, could I have one email with
1/ your user name.
2/ your name and address.
3/ a short idea of your main interests (to save people's having to trawl past posts) and
4/ whether you are right or left handed.

and nothing else. I can then pass the email in its entirety to the Secret Santa without having to rewrite or edit it.

Any other comments, ideas, moans etc. are welcome, but can we please keep them to seperate emails. 
Email phil.pascoe at sky dot com. please, not my gmail address.


----------



## Fitzroy (1 Nov 2019)

On its way, let me know if you don’t receive it. 

Fitz.


----------



## AndyT (1 Nov 2019)

Secret Santa can often show the forum at its generous best, worlds away from our occasional "lively discussion" on contentious topics.

So I'm in. :ho2


----------



## Phil Pascoe (1 Nov 2019)

Excellent - keep them coming.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (1 Nov 2019)

bump


----------



## thetyreman (1 Nov 2019)

phil.p":14a8ro76 said:


> Tyreman, doctor Bob and anyone else before I draw, could I have one email with
> 1/ your user name.
> 2/ your name and address.
> 3/ a short idea of your main interests (to save people's having to trawl past posts) and
> ...



I already sent the email, just realised I didn't put the dot in between phil and pascoe, sent it again just now.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (1 Nov 2019)

Up to fifteen, so getting there.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (1 Nov 2019)

and another.


----------



## Trainee neophyte (2 Nov 2019)

I think it is an outstanding idea, but the postage to my house would be offensive, so I have counted myself out.

Merry Xmas anyway. :deer :ho2


----------



## Phil Pascoe (2 Nov 2019)

bump


----------



## Phil Pascoe (2 Nov 2019)

Any more offers? I'd like to get this drawn tonight and people to be notified tomorrow of their recipient to allow a decent time to think about or work on something.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (2 Nov 2019)

I have details so far of
James Sc
Droogs
AJB
Garno
Marcross
SVB
Escudo
Rxh
Sheffield Tony
--Tom--
Fitzroy
Andy T
thetyreman
Homers Double
Steve Maskery

I'm awaiting one set of details, so including me I've sixteen. Not bad, but could do better.
Let me know if I've missed anyone. I'm not totally immune to cock ups. :lol:


----------



## Phil Pascoe (2 Nov 2019)

seventeen.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (2 Nov 2019)

My wife has done the draw, so I'll get the info. out tomorrow.
seventeen - not quite up to last year, but not far short.


----------



## DiscoStu (2 Nov 2019)

buttocks! Am I too late? Sorry I’ve not been on the forum so much these days but suddenly thought secret Santa must be due. And low and behold you lot started discussing it in August!!! 

No worries if I am too late. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phil Pascoe (2 Nov 2019)

More than welcome. You have a PM.


----------



## Steve Maskery (2 Nov 2019)

phil.p":nrcs1qrf said:


> I have details so far of
> James Sc
> Droogs
> AJB
> ...



Phil, I don't see me on that list...

S


----------



## Phil Pascoe (3 Nov 2019)

Sorry. Don't worry, you were/are in.


----------



## DiscoStu (3 Nov 2019)

phil.p":3jo22mp8 said:


> More than welcome. You have a PM.



Thanks Phil, I’ve replied. Thanks for sorting it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phil Pascoe (3 Nov 2019)

James Sc
Droogs
AJB
Garno
Marcross
SVB
Escudo
Rxh
Sheffield Tony
--Tom--
Fitzroy
Andy T
thetyreman
Homers Double
Racers
DiscoStu
Steve Maskery
dr. Bob.

Just waiting for one set of details ............. come on, you know who you are ............ and I'll get them sent out this evening.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (3 Nov 2019)

Still waiting for one ...


----------



## Phil Pascoe (4 Nov 2019)

I really need to get this underway - dr. Bob, if I don't have your details by teatime, I'll take your name out of the draw. I have to avoid people pulling out as best I can, it causes unnecessary complications after it's over and done.
I'll get it all sorted this evening.


----------



## Garno (4 Nov 2019)

phil.p":n8v2b26r said:


> I really need to get this underway - dr. Bob, if I don't have your details by teatime, I'll take your name out of the draw. I have to avoid people pulling out as best I can, it causes unnecessary complications after it's over and done.
> I'll get it all sorted this evening.



Hmphh, well there goes my kitchen :ho2


----------



## Phil Pascoe (4 Nov 2019)

Yours?


----------



## Phil Pascoe (4 Nov 2019)

Most of you should have been notified, but two of haven't been as I'm waiting for email addresses of a couple that originally came through as PMs. If you haven't had an email, if you have any queries or if for some reason I've given you two addresses and not already contacted you please email on the Sky address. Please ...... pretty please ...... don't send PMs.


----------



## doctor Bob (4 Nov 2019)

Sorry Phil, 
I don't check my messages .............. usually just abuse :lol: :lol: 

Anyway I have sent my details. 
Can I just make it clear no one, and I mean no one, is getting a new kitchen :lol:


----------



## Garno (4 Nov 2019)

doctor Bob":2e8p9ghq said:


> Sorry Phil,
> I don't check my messages .............. usually just abuse :lol: :lol:
> 
> Anyway I have sent my details.
> Can I just make it clear no one, and I mean no one, is getting a new kitchen :lol:



Well that's my Christmas ruined :ho2


----------



## Trainee neophyte (5 Nov 2019)

doctor Bob":1moggnoi said:


> Sorry Phil,
> I don't check my messages .............. usually just abuse :lol: :lol:
> 
> Anyway I have sent my details.
> Can I just make it clear no one, and I mean no one, is getting a new kitchen :lol:



I can't believe you would be that tight-fisted! So much for the spirit of Christmas.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (6 Nov 2019)

You should all have the details of your recipients, please email me if you haven't - phil.pascoe at skydotcom. There's always a chance my mails have gone to an obsolete address.

AJB Temple - please email me, I'm trying to get away from PMs - they are a pain.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (6 Nov 2019)

I've emailed a couple of you just for my own peace of mind - I don't think there's any problem, but if there is it's easier sorted now than later.


----------



## rxh (6 Nov 2019)

I don't seem to have received an e-mail with details of my recipient.


----------



## AJB Temple (6 Nov 2019)

You should have my email now Phil. AJ


----------



## Phil Pascoe (6 Nov 2019)

rxh":2y1acuiq said:


> I don't seem to have received an e-mail with details of my recipient.


You should have it now.  Sorry, I ended up doing the very thing I was trying to avoid - juggling information between sky mails, gmails and PMs - and it didn't go quite sweetly as it could/should have.


----------



## rxh (6 Nov 2019)

I have it now, thanks.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (10 Nov 2019)

All should be done and dusted now - if you haven't your info. please email me.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (12 Nov 2019)

I assume all is well in Secret Santa land ...


----------



## Garno (12 Nov 2019)

What day can we send from and what is the cut-off (last) day we can send?


----------



## doctor Bob (12 Nov 2019)

I've started ............


----------



## Phil Pascoe (12 Nov 2019)

Send them when you wish - if anyone is going to be away afor any length please notify me, and I can notify the sender to hold off. I think we aimed for Dec 10th last year, which seems to be a reasonable date to aim for, though one or two will inevitably go past that.


----------



## Garno (12 Nov 2019)

doctor Bob":3hy9ocli said:


> I've started ............



I started about 4 weeks ago, it takes me a lot longer to do things than it takes you pro's


----------



## Racers (12 Nov 2019)

I made extra last year  

Pete


----------



## DiscoStu (22 Nov 2019)

I’ve started the prototype! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Maskery (23 Nov 2019)

Mine's finished, I need to find some suitable packaging.


----------



## AJB Temple (23 Nov 2019)

I have bitten off more than I can chew :shock:


----------



## AndyT (23 Nov 2019)

Mine's in that commonest of states - started, but "resting" for a while.


----------



## Garno (23 Nov 2019)

I should soon be finishing attempt number 4 or starting attempt number 5 :shock:


----------



## doctor Bob (23 Nov 2019)

Done mine.
Really enjoyed doing something different to my normal day to day stuff.
I'm also becoming less and less hands on, especially on the actual making. Having a couple of hours of just making a one off was very enjoyable.
Hope it meets with the high standards of previous years gifts shown on the forum.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (1 Dec 2019)

DiscoStu - could you email me please?


----------



## --Tom-- (1 Dec 2019)

have next week off and plan was to potter about in workshop, however due to some last minute let downs and a couple of complications the workshop still has no roof so I haven’t been able to get everything out of storage. Instead my week will be sent trying to make sure the extension gets back on track and making a start with the painting. 
Don’t think I’ll have it in the post by the 10th but will be done in time for Christmas.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (1 Dec 2019)

Thanks, these things don't really cause problems as long as we know.


----------



## DiscoStu (1 Dec 2019)

phil.p":25iusqqx said:


> DiscoStu - could you email me please?


a

I’ve sent you a pm on here. Is that ok? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phil Pascoe (2 Dec 2019)

PM replied to.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (2 Dec 2019)

Can everyone let me know when they've posted their gifts, please, so I can tick them off the list?
Can everyone keep any correspondence to Sky emails, please - it got very muddled with messages coming in on two email addresses and PMs.
phil.pascoe at sky.com


----------



## Phil Pascoe (3 Dec 2019)

The first one's been posted ...


----------



## Garno (5 Dec 2019)

I have recieved something in the post today with a message on not to open until 25\12\2019 a big thank you to my secret santa. :ho2


----------



## Phil Pascoe (9 Dec 2019)

time's getting on ... :ho2


----------



## marcros (9 Dec 2019)

Mine will reach the recipient in time but I need a few more days for parts to arrive!


----------



## AJB Temple (10 Dec 2019)

I have received mine - thank you whoever you are - (not opened yet obvs) and also today posted my contribution.


----------



## Garno (10 Dec 2019)

phil.p":18kl8am6 said:


> time's getting on ... :ho2



Mine will be posted out soon, or maybe it's gone already


----------



## SVB (10 Dec 2019)

R’cd mine. Under tree waiting for big day now. 

Not that I’m excited but quick feel suggests I’ve got a number 4 (nope, not a plane but a chicken sweet n sour as packed in plastic take away box to defeat pre xmas guessing - cruel!)

Thanks SS

Simon


----------



## Racers (11 Dec 2019)

Posted mine this morning.

Pete


----------



## doctor Bob (11 Dec 2019)

Mine is now in the postal system as well ............


----------



## Sheffield Tony (11 Dec 2019)

Santa arrived but has been intercepted by my wife, so no clues available until Christmas day.


----------



## doctor Bob (11 Dec 2019)

I recieved something in the post today, thank you to whoever. Looking forward to opening on Xmas day.


----------



## Homers double (12 Dec 2019)

I wrapped and posted to my recipient yesterday and today I received a parcel containing my secret Santa gift, it’s now nestled under the tree awaiting the 25th.
Looking forward to Christmas Day to see what’s inside.


----------



## Droogs (13 Dec 2019)

Mine has gone today


----------



## doctor Bob (13 Dec 2019)

Mine went on Monday, asked the Mrs to do it recored delivery. She did it unrecorded second class!!!

Hope it gets there.......... should do.


----------



## Garno (13 Dec 2019)

doctor Bob":236j66j4 said:


> Mine went on Monday, asked the Mrs to do it recored delivery. She did it unrecorded second class!!!
> 
> Hope it gets there.......... should do.



Do you have any idea how much it costs to post a new kitchen recorded delivery? I think your Mrs has saved you some money there :ho2


----------



## DiscoStu (14 Dec 2019)

I’ve received a package and MrsStu has taken ownership of it. My own will be going on Monday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Maskery (14 Dec 2019)

I heard a box drop through the letterbox this morning.

"Great", I thought, "Must be my Secret Santa - yippee!"

It turned out to be a bowel cancer testing kit. Not quite so much fun.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (14 Dec 2019)

Seven people have already got theirs- keep them coming.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (14 Dec 2019)

Don't worry, Steve. There's no way you'll have got yours yet.


----------



## marcros (14 Dec 2019)

phil.p":10n4gks8 said:


> Seven people have already got theirs- keep them coming.



The gift or the bowel testing kit?


----------



## Racers (14 Dec 2019)

Mine came this morning, box under the tree. 

Pete


----------



## Escudo (15 Dec 2019)

Just wrapping my gift up now for first class post tomorrow.

Looking forward to seeing all the pictures on Christmas Day.

Merry Christmas forum friends.

Cheers, Tony.


----------



## SVB (15 Dec 2019)

Steve Maskery":2o4wrfs7 said:


> I heard a box drop through the letterbox this morning.
> 
> "Great", I thought, "Must be my Secret Santa - yippee!"
> 
> It turned out to be a bowel cancer testing kit. Not quite so much fun.



Perfect for re-gifting then!


----------



## Droogs (16 Dec 2019)

My SS just arrived  now under the tree


----------



## Phil Pascoe (16 Dec 2019)

Half way there.


----------



## morfa (17 Dec 2019)

phil.p":3nfm1anu said:


> Half way there.



It's nice to see it all going well this year Phil. I'm very happy that you're doing such a great job and that the tradition is in new and very capable hands.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (17 Dec 2019)

Thank you. But it ain't over til the fat lady sings.


----------



## --Tom-- (17 Dec 2019)

Have both posted and received, looking forward to Christmas now!


----------



## Phil Pascoe (17 Dec 2019)

Thanks for telling me.


----------



## Steve Maskery (17 Dec 2019)

I am reliably informed that mine is on its way. Thank you, Not-So-Secret Santa, very much appreciated.

It will be my only present on the day. Now, now, that is not a "poor old me" complaint, I _choose_ to ignore Christmas. It is for children, parents, family and people with a Christian faith. If none of the above apply, what on earth is the point? I have spent the last several Christmases alone. Once upon a time I would have dreaded it, but now I embrace it. I shall cook myself a nice meal (current front runner is a duckling, Chinese-style). I have a cheap bottle of bubbles in the fridge, a trad pudding in the cupboard. I think this is its 4th Christmas. I really should get round to eating it!

I also plan to do my Tax Return. Apparently the server is not so busy...


----------



## AndyT (18 Dec 2019)

A tantalising brown-paper-wrapped parcel arrived this morning and has been put where the tree will go when we get around to buying one. Xmas is still several weeks away, isn't it? :ho2


----------



## Droogs (18 Dec 2019)

Steve , become an anglo/norse pagan and celebrate mordaniht on christmas eve instead and just have a feast day on the 25 

besides when you do die, we all have to build you a big boat to cremate you in, what's not to like


----------



## Fitzroy (18 Dec 2019)

I was at my uncles funeral a few months back and my cousin had us in fits of laughter with his eulogy. My favourite line was “thankfully in the later months dad changed his mind on a full Viking burial, were struggling to source a long boat that we could set alight”. 

It’s a bloody good idea though. 

Fitz


----------



## Phil Pascoe (18 Dec 2019)

I went to my uncle's funeral on Monday. He was a ex RN offficer with a merchants skipper's ticket, ex captain of fisheries protection boats, trawlers, rig supply boats etc. One of the hymns was For Those in Peril on the Sea ............. which reminded me of my friend's wedding in 1983 when his best man forgot the hymn numbers to ask for and ended up with that. :lol:


----------



## Garno (18 Dec 2019)

Steve Maskery":n18xa1xk said:


> I am reliably informed that mine is on its way. Thank you, Not-So-Secret Santa, very much appreciated.
> 
> It will be my only present on the day. Now, now, that is not a "poor old me" complaint, I _choose_ to ignore Christmas. It is for children, parents, family and people with a Christian faith. If none of the above apply, what on earth is the point? I have spent the last several Christmases alone. Once upon a time I would have dreaded it, but now I embrace it. I shall cook myself a nice meal (current front runner is a duckling, Chinese-style). I have a cheap bottle of bubbles in the fridge, a trad pudding in the cupboard. I think this is its 4th Christmas. I really should get round to eating it!
> 
> I also plan to do my Tax Return. Apparently the server is not so busy...



Well I hate to spoil your day but you won't be alone, myself and Janet (the Mrs) will be thinking of you. 

A wise old Garno once said "As long as there is someone thinking of you, then you are never truely alone" :ho2


----------



## Escudo (19 Dec 2019)

My rather large gift has arrived. :ho2 =D> Thank you Santa.

I hope the gift I sent on Monday has arrived safely. 

Not long to go now.

Cheers, Tony.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (19 Dec 2019)

Five to go, two of which I know will be late. Nearly there.


----------



## Steve Maskery (19 Dec 2019)

No sign of mine yet, I'm afraid. :-({|=


----------



## marcros (19 Dec 2019)

I posted mine today, first class. should be there sat/monday latest unless it meets a man with seven wives!


----------



## Steve Maskery (20 Dec 2019)

Santa has been! Some interesting-shaped wrapped pieces and some delicious-looking edibles, too. Yum-yum.
Thank you Santa!


----------



## Phil Pascoe (20 Dec 2019)

Excellent!


----------



## thetyreman (20 Dec 2019)

posted mine today, hopefully it will just make it in time 8) 

received my gift on wednesday, can't wait to open it on christmas day! thanks santa :ho2


----------



## rxh (20 Dec 2019)

I have received mine but I am being good and have not opened it yet.


----------



## --Tom-- (20 Dec 2019)

Seeing as the wife has confessed to not getting me anything this year (which Is great as I haven’t got her anything either) this is the only thing under the tree at the moment. 

(We’re in the middle of an extension so I could have put a bow on the new settee, boiler, doors and she could have put one on the new hob, toilet, oven and fridge)


----------



## Droogs (21 Dec 2019)

That's a very versatile new extension you're building there Tom. Just think of the time saved cooking the dinner while on the loo sharing a cuppa with the vicar on the settee and all in the one wee space


----------



## marcros (21 Dec 2019)

Mine has just landed on the doorstep.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (21 Dec 2019)

Mine's here also. We must be nearly done now.


----------



## Fitzroy (21 Dec 2019)

Mine arrived this morning and is now tucked up tight under the tree 

F.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (21 Dec 2019)

Two to go, one of which I know will be late.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (22 Dec 2019)

All over bar the shouting ........... and the photos. I'm done.  
:ho2 have a good one. :ho2


----------



## doctor Bob (22 Dec 2019)

Thanks Phil ......................... looking forward to pictures


----------



## DiscoStu (23 Dec 2019)

Thanks for your efforts Phil. I’m sure it’s like hurdling cats! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phil Pascoe (23 Dec 2019)

Certainly like herding them.


----------



## Steve Maskery (23 Dec 2019)

I quite like the idea of hurdling them.


----------



## doctor Bob (23 Dec 2019)

Just to keep the excitment building, here is mine ......


----------



## Phil Pascoe (23 Dec 2019)

Nice kitchen.


----------



## Bm101 (23 Dec 2019)

DiscoStu":hel1dloc said:


> Thanks for your efforts Phil. I’m sure it’s like hurdling cats!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And there's me thinking _*herding*_ cats was tricky! 
:shock:


----------



## Garno (23 Dec 2019)

Bm101":1qpljbzb said:


> DiscoStu":1qpljbzb said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for your efforts Phil. I’m sure it’s like hurdling cats!
> ...



Not as tricky as juggling them


----------



## Bm101 (23 Dec 2019)

Ahhhhh I missed the previous posts on herdling. Apologies. 
Thanks for sorting it this year Phil. 
Although I haven't ever taken part (so far) it's a great part of this website/community and I suspect I'm not the only one who looks forward to it from afar.
Look forward to seeing the pics. 
As the skills build (a bit!) I hope to join in next year. 
Happy Christmas all.


----------



## DiscoStu (23 Dec 2019)

DiscoStu":18crds1w said:


> Thanks for your efforts Phil. I’m sure it’s like hurdling cats!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


why does my phone think it knows more than me! Herding cats! Although I guess hurdling is similar!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiscoStu (23 Dec 2019)

Bm101":333aa4bh said:


> Ahhhhh I missed the previous posts on herdling. Apologies.
> Thanks for sorting it this year Phil.
> Although I haven't ever taken part (so far) it's a great part of this website/community and I suspect I'm not the only one who looks forward to it from afar.
> Look forward to seeing the pics.
> ...



I’ve not got a lot of skill but still take part. You can just opt to buy things. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Droogs (25 Dec 2019)

Truly stunned and very happy with my SS. He/She has sent me something that I have been trying to get myself for a long time. My gave me a lovely Ulmia 744 which just proves how thoughtful they were. So many many thanks for the wonderful prezzie and to Phil.p for being good enough to organise this year. Off to spend the day at the in-laws hence the early upload. Not had time to size photos so here is a shared link to them         
https://1drv.ms/u/s!An_F5-xpP08UpT-cnvj ... -?e=kzGtEv


----------



## Racers (25 Dec 2019)

Here's mine a nice book stand.



Secret Santa gift by Racers, on Flickr

Thanks secret santa and Phil for arranging everything


----------



## SVB (25 Dec 2019)

Hello and happy Xmas all.

My SS made me this fantastic shoulder plane. Superb workmanship and such a wonderful thing. Gob smacked!












Huge thanks to SS, to Phil for organisation and all at ukworkshop for making this the wonderful place it is. 

Simon.


----------



## AndyT (25 Dec 2019)

Very pleased and impressed with the generosity displayed here - not just one present but a whole box of carefully chosen goodies.

A set of high quality cabinet scrapers in different thicknesses, plus a gooseneck one. And one of those carbide burnishers that I've read about. Far better than a few random bits of steel and an old screwdriver!

On top of that, a lovely Polishing Kit of Alfie Shine - a famous quality product from the workshop of Jim Hendricks, who used to post on here but is now somewhere off in Instagram land. Again, good stuff that I don't have, and I may be able to find one or two old tools to use it on...

And just to round it off, a bottle of Christmas gin liqueur and one of Welsh Whisky - I don't know if they are meant to provide an excuse for wonky sawcuts, but I'll say that they are to help me keep warm in the somewhat chilly basement workshop. 






So thanks again you lovely person, whoever you are, and I hope 2020 brings you plenty of time in the workshop! 
:ho2


----------



## Steve Maskery (25 Dec 2019)

Mine is a selection box, too. I was warned it needed to be opened on arrival for the comestibles, but there were a few wrapped surprises, too.






I have some clotted cream (good job my cholesterol is tickety-boo  ) and two different cheeses. I've sampled the Yarg, delicious.

On top of that I have two different wax polishes and the heftiest mortice chisel I've ever seen. Brilliant.

I do know who my Sectret Santa is, but thank you very much indeed all the same. And thank you Phil for organising it all. Great job.

Happy Bah Humbug everyone, I have a duck to cook and a tax return to do


----------



## doctor Bob (25 Dec 2019)

Just wow.
I had the most thoughtful gift I could imagine.
The engraving really got to me.........
I have a veggie garden and it's a perfect thoughtful gift.
Please would my SS come forward and take ful credit.
















and for those that don't know here is my mate Billy who we lost in May






My sent present had a metal plate attached so no point in me hiding my identity


----------



## Fitzroy (25 Dec 2019)

Gorgeous oak and sapele (my guess) dovetailed box to show me how they should look, and a guide to help me mark my own. Many thanks to my Secret Santa.

























Happy Christmas all. 

PS. Many thanks to Phil for organising!


----------



## Sheffield Tony (25 Dec 2019)

I _really_ like this. I hope you can read the story from the enclosed note. Love to see an old tool brought back to life, and with some very locally sourced wooden parts too. A nice weight, heavier than my wooden mallets, without being so cumbersome. I look forward to giving it a go ! Thank you Santa, very much appreciated :ho2





Happy Christmas, big thanks to Phil for organising, and everyone for keeping this amazing UKW tradition going.


----------



## rxh (25 Dec 2019)

I have received an Ultex 1000# fine diamond sharpening plate mounted in a beautiful hand made walnut case. This is a truly splendid gift and I am very pleased indeed. Thanks very much for this Dr. Bob.

Many thanks to Phil for organising and keeping this event going.


----------



## Steve Maskery (25 Dec 2019)

Well I don't call that much of a kitchen...

Very nice indeed.


----------



## thetyreman (25 Dec 2019)

very happy with this rosewood screwdriver! stunning grain and definitely heirloom quality =D> 

it's going to get a lot of use, cheers secret santa (aka Escudo/Tony :ho2 ) and happy Christmas


----------



## Steve Maskery (25 Dec 2019)

doctor Bob":5brq7ose said:


> Just wow.



Fantastic.
Mind you, he may be gone but he's not forgotten. He still owes me a ginger cake.
S


----------



## Jamesc (25 Dec 2019)

Here is my fantastic present, a pair of guages, one marking one cutting. 
They are superbly made and finished, they will definately be put to use on my next project. Really lovely tools that feel just right. I can finally pension off my old marples with the wonderful yellow plastic screw.
Thank you so much Secret Santa


----------



## AJB Temple (25 Dec 2019)

A very big thank you to the skilled Elf (no idea who) who made my present. Your metal working skills are way ahead of mine and the woodwork is super crisp. Absolutely top notch. For those not familiar this is a really quality Japanese style Kama-Kesheki twin beam mortising gauge. The maker knows I like Japanese knives and tools. I don't have one of these and it will get used with pride. I really appreciate it. 

Also a big thanks to Phil for organising. This is an amazing tradition that I think may be unique for an Internet forum. There are some great people on here who know a lot and share it freely.


----------



## --Tom-- (25 Dec 2019)

Huge thanks to Secret Santa who sent a wonderfully made Scottish Ash leather faced mallet and a very nice bottle of single malt.














Really nice to have something made by a member of the forum and shall get ample use once the workshop is finished.

In the meantime I shall put my feet up, have a drink, digest dinner and look out at the building site.









Thanks Phil for arranging this, I’ve enjoyed taking part. Next year i’ll hopefully be able to gift something from the workshop rather than the shop.
Merry Christmas everyone!
Tom


----------



## marcros (25 Dec 2019)

My secret santa has been very busy making an ingenious jig to measure and cut pen blanks to length. I don't dare suggest giving it a test run today but will be doing so in the next few. On top of that, I got a cool festool tape measure which looks to have some useful internal measuring features.

Thanks santa, whoever you are!!


----------



## Escudo (25 Dec 2019)

Merry Christmas forum friends.

Here is a picture of my excellent gift from Secret Santa. An old Diston handsaw. I am going to do a bit more research to establish exactly what I have.






It looks like a D-8? and measures 26". The button in the handle reads "Diston - Canada".

Thanks Santa, much appreciated gift which I look forward to using. 

Thanks also to Phil for organising this fun and exciting event. Well done Phil.

Cheers, Tony (Escudo)


----------



## Homers double (25 Dec 2019)

I hope everyone has had a great day, my secret Santa sent me the perfect gifts, I am truly grateful for the Skew chisel and the skechigouge they made for me, accompanied with full instructions for use. ( I will be using the plumbing olives as Ferules, very ingenious idea) and the pyrogrophy tool is something I’ve wanted but never got around to purchasing.
Massive thanks to Phil for arranging this again 
Harvey


----------



## Garno (26 Dec 2019)

2 gifts from my secret santa. Sadly the photo really does not do them justice.

Thank you Secret Santa for a wonderful gift and thank you Phil for organising such a great event this year.


----------



## DiscoStu (28 Dec 2019)

Sorry a little late to post but I was given a lovely marking gauge. Really nicely made and the ability to do curves is about to come in really useful. I’m delighted. Thanks Santa


----------



## Escudo (28 Dec 2019)

Some really great gifts this year, well done everyone.

Tony.


----------



## Bm101 (28 Dec 2019)

Didn't participate. Always feel a bit out my depth... But I love the ukws secret santa. 


Mustard.

Cheers all.


----------



## Fitzroy (28 Dec 2019)

I felt the same way but pitched in when Phil made a call to arms that the event was short of people. I’m certainly no artisan, and did feel the pressure after saying yes, but I’m glad I participated and would encourage everyone to join in in 2020. It’s great to see something you’ve made being appreciated by a total stranger 

Fitz.


----------



## marcros (28 Dec 2019)

Bm101":27nwc4gg said:


> Didn't participate. Always feel a bit out my depth... But I love the ukws secret santa.
> 
> 
> Mustard.
> ...



Chris, we are putting your name in the hat for next year already!


----------



## Phil Pascoe (29 Dec 2019)

And (probably last) mine - a nice maple French pie pin and a little razor blade holder. I confess to not having a clue what the holder is actually for, but I'm sure I'll be told. 






The photo doesn't do the wood justice (rubbish camera) - it's beautifully figured.


----------



## marcros (29 Dec 2019)

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lame_%2 ... prov=sfla1


----------



## Phil Pascoe (29 Dec 2019)

Ah, excellent! I really should have known. Thank you.  
I have seen them advertised, but I've not actually used one.


----------



## Steve Maskery (29 Dec 2019)

And there was me thinking you'd been given a paint scraper...
Excellent.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (29 Dec 2019)

I shall use my lame in the new year when I get back to attempting one of my periodic failures at sourdough.  
Incidentally, here's the proportion of the pie pin to my usual rolling pin (made from a gatepost I took down when we moved house) - it'll take some getting used to.  





By the bye. I think we were a couple down on previous year's numbers, but not badly. I started this thread a bit early, but chivvying people along seems to achieve little and I'm loathe to contact people who have taken part in the past.


----------



## AJB Temple (30 Dec 2019)

I struggle with sourdough to Phil. I think I will have to resort to buying an aged starter the they advertise on-line. Only costs about £7 and they get great reviews.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (30 Dec 2019)

I've tried two (different ones). No joy. A nice person here went me some - the first loaf was lovely, the second edible, the third I threw away along with the putrid culture.


----------



## hodsdonr (1 Jan 2020)

marcros":su0pm4xa said:


> My secret santa has been very busy making an ingenious jig to measure and cut pen blanks to length. I don't dare suggest giving it a test run today but will be doing so in the next few. On top of that, I got a cool festool tape measure which looks to have some useful internal measuring features.
> 
> Thanks santa, whoever you are!!



It looks like a great jig, would love to see some photos of it in use, or with the tape measure out of the way.
Richard


----------



## marcros (1 Jan 2020)

I will take some more pics and some in use ones. The tape measure is just holding the blank in place, because I was using my spare hand to take a photo. It doesn't actually cover anything


----------



## bp122 (11 Feb 2020)

Hi All

This looks amazing!

I would love to take part in 2020 Secret Santa, but I am a new woodworker and feel quite inadequate in terms of skill level to even put my name forward.

How does this work? 

Regards
Bp122


----------



## Myfordman (11 Feb 2020)

bp122":25l2wtyj said:


> Hi All
> 
> This looks amazing!
> 
> ...



Look out for a Secret Santa thread for 2020 around August -September and post your interest in participation.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (11 Feb 2020)

You needn't necessarily make something, you can buy instead if it suits to do so. The thread will start probably in about September (no matter who runs it) and gets drawn round about the end of October to allow everyone to research their recipient and their interests - some people have interests outside woodworking (believe it or not), and to make or buy something suitable. There is no real top or bottom limit on what you spend, the only stipulation is that you should give something you would be pleased to receive. We get around twenty people, but more would be better.


----------



## bp122 (11 Feb 2020)

Thank you, I shall definitely be a part of it, if allowed in!


----------



## AJB Temple (19 Mar 2020)

This is one of the very best and kindest initiatives on the internet. I may have more time this year due to Co19 so I might actually manage to make something usable in my forge this year. I encourage everyone on here to have a go.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (19 Mar 2020)

Hopefully a few more will enter this year - I had to do a little fiddling of the draw so that people who made things (they were extremely good at making) didn't get drawn the same people as they did the year or two before. I'll start another thread in the summer to keep the years seperate as it probably makes it easier to search, whether I run it or not - a mod can always change it. 
So here we go, people. Enforced absence from work etc. gives you months to think about the coming year's. Self isolate to the 'shop!


----------



## --Tom-- (21 Mar 2020)

I was using the mallet I received to help get the ceiling up in the workshop today, so thanks again secret santa, it came in very handy for some gentle persuading.


----------



## Bm101 (21 Mar 2020)

Maybe we should start SS now? :shock: Just a thought.
Could be epic.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (22 Mar 2020)

I started 2019's with a post in about August, for no other reason really than to keep the years seperate for reference/search purposes. The way things are going it could well be a good time to prompt people - the one thing most of us won't be short of is time.
For search purposes - Let's have a bumper 2020 Secret Santa.


----------

